# Marx Question



## willsarv (Mar 5, 2010)

I just purchased a used Marx 1998 Switcher engine. I has some kind of unit in the cab area that as far as I can tell just makes a rattling noise. I have two other 1998 Switchers that don't have this. Can anyone tell me the purpose of this and does this make it a newer or older model than the ones that don't have the rattler?

Thanks!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Will,

Pics? 

Is it your e-unit? Do your other two switchers have forward/reverse, or just forward?

Cheers, Ian


----------



## willsarv (Mar 5, 2010)

No, it's not a e-unit. It just sits in the cab area. It has an arm that sticks out of it and just rattles. I think it's supposed to simulate the sound of an engine. Just never seen one before.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Will, I think you'll find your answer here;

http://reviews.ebay.com/Marx-quot-1998-quot-Switchers-Alco-S-3_W0QQugidZ10000000001614850


----------



## willsarv (Mar 5, 2010)

So I have a Diesel Roar! Good deal. However, it says "Diesel roar was available on 1956 maroon or black Santa Fe switchers only:" Mine is a Union Pacific. 

Thanks for the information!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Get a picture up. I have never seen one.


----------



## willsarv (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll get one in a hour or so.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

After working on older engines the Marx switcher appears to be a descent engine. Thanks, Jim for that article. Diesel Roar sound, wow.


----------



## willsarv (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's the pictures. There are two Union Pacific engines. The one with the screw behind the stack is the one with the Diesel Roar. The other Union Pacific has a hole in it but no Diesel Roar. Then the Santa Fe that doesn't have a hole at all. 

Funny thing is, I just got it in the mail today and put it on the track to try it out. Well it made this terrible noise like something was rubbing one of the gears so I go tearing it down to see what's going on. That's when I notice there are two wires that are still attached to the shell. So I jump the thing to get it to run and I can't see where anything is rubbing. But I still hear the noise. So I start looking closer and the noise is coming from the shell. The part that you see in the middle of the picture with the cross on it just vibrates back and forth making the noise. It probably is hollow and has something rattling around inside of it. 

So there we are. I learned something today. 

Thanks for all the help and references!


----------



## willsarv (Mar 5, 2010)

T-Man said:


> After working on older engines the Marx switcher appears to be a descent engine. Thanks, Jim for that article. Diesel Roar sound, wow.


I agree, it's becoming one of my favorites. I was pulling twelve cars with one last night without any problem.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for the link Jim. Will, enjoy your switcher:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Will,

Via your pics, those locos appear to be in really nice shape for their age. Good find!

TJ


----------

